# Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren



## Gêxx (17. Februar 2017)

*Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Hallö liebe Community,

 ich will mir ein neuen PC zusammenbauen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiß wie ich mein Luftstrom mit den Radiatoren anbringen soll. Zwar muss ich sagen das ich ein Gehäuse benutzen werde die zwei Schächte hat, einmal für das System + Wakü + Radiator und einmal für einen  Radiator. Somit exestieren im Gehäuse zwei verschiedene Luftströme, die nicht miteinander in Berührung kommen. Aber nun weiß ich nicht wie es am besten wäre für meinen Luftstrom bzw für meine Radiatoren. Ich habe vor, meine 2 Grakas + CPU mit Wasserkühlung zu kühlen, Mainboard und RAM sollte "nur" mit einer Luftkühlung gekühlt werden, da ich noch immer nicht den Sinn sehe beides mit einer Wakü zu kühlen. Wenn ihr gute Argumente habt, dann raus damit ^^.

Aber nun benötige ich bei der Positionierung bisschen Hilfe, eins wird wahrscheinlich klar sein, die Lüfter sollen in die Radiatoren pusten (push). Obwohl Pull ist eigentlich auch gut, machen beide nicht viel unterschied.

Ich zeige euch mal ein Bildchen, da ich bisschen kreativ war, wird es euch ggf. helfen zu verstehen was ich überhaupt meine. Ich habe da schon bisschen meine Ideen gezeichnet wie es ungefähr aussehen könnte, aber wenn ihr eine bessere Konfiguration kennt, haut es raus, würde mich sehr freuen.

mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryle (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Konfig 3
Oben macht sonst nichts anderes Sinn, unten kommt es bei sehr hoher Abwärme des Systems eventuell zu nem Wärmestau, allerdings sehe ich bei so viel Fläche da eher weniger Probleme.
Das Enthoo Elite halte ich allerdings für maßlos überteuert und auch totalen Overkill aber das ist dein Bier.


----------



## Gêxx (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Erstmal DANKE ich dir, für deine Antwort. 
Das heißt, du bist der Meinung das die Wärme nach hinten und unten nach vorne rausgehen soll. Unten ist im hinteren Bereich noch ein gitter (wie beim Netzteil) da kann die abwärme auch raus, und vorne transportiert dann ein Lüfter das ganze nach vorne raus. Kann es nicht passieren das der untere Lüfter die Wärme nach vorne transportiert und die warme Luft dann nach oben steigt (Warme Luft steigt immer nach oben) und die Oberen Lüfter die eigentlich kalte Luft transportieren sollten dann diese Warme Luft wieder reinsaugen ?? Da ja vorne noch eine Platte da ist wird die Luft seitlich und nach oben gepresst, oder nicht?
Ja das Gehäuse ist Teuer, aber es ist wirklich das wonach ich immer gesucht habe, es bietet viel Freiraum und ich will da noch paar Sachen reintun.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Konfig 1.
Aber im erstn ein Elite? Für das Geld gibts ein Caselabs MAGNUM SMA8, das Qualiativ sicher über dem Phanteks liegt und die Radis deutlich cleverer positioniert (setlich ausgerichtet). Sogar ein STH10, wenn du auf die Kacke hauen willst 
Zumindest in Bildern/Videos sieht das Elite nach den 08/15 Phanteksblech aus


----------



## v3nom (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

1 oder 2. 
Bekommst die besten Temperaturen wenn alle Radiatoren gemeinsam rein oder gemeinsam raus arbeiten.


----------



## Ryle (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Bei Konfig 1 saugt er sich den unteren Radiator nur mit Staub voll und Konfig 2 macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das Elite hat neben dem Front Lüfter, noch das Gitter am Heck und im Seitenteil welche dann als Exhaust dienen. Außerdem saugen die Lüfter dann Frischluft an auch wenn das nicht der Dealbreaker wäre.


> Kann es nicht passieren das der untere Lüfter die Wärme nach vorne transportiert und die warme Luft dann nach oben steigt (Warme Luft steigt immer nach oben) und die Oberen Lüfter die eigentlich kalte Luft transportieren sollten dann diese Warme Luft wieder reinsaugen ??



Müsstest du ausprobieren. Ich hätte den Frontlüfter auch eher als Intake montiert und die Luft dann durch den Überdruck entweichen lassen. Dafür sind ja Öffnungen im Heck und im Seitenteil. Die Frage ist halt auch wie dicht die Kammer wirklich ist.

Aber wie gesagt, das Elite ist ein Riesen Ding und du zahlst sicherlich 200-300€ alleine für das Flight Case, dass dann nur rumliegt. Die Fläche bekommst du auch in andere Cases und hast dann nicht so viel leeren Raum. Kompakte Cases finde ich ja eigentlich auch schicker.


----------



## Gêxx (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten, zumal freue ich mich das ihr Zeit gefunden habt hier eine Antwort abzugeben. 
Ich habe mir mal die Tower MAGNUM SMA8 und STH10 und muss sagen die sind mir ehrlich zu klobig. 
Gibt es eine schöne FAV Liste mit Big-Tower Gehäuse ?^^ 899 ist schon viel ja, aber das Design gefällt mir sehr. Gibt es ein ähnliches Gehäuße für Günstiger ?

Und ich habe mir mal überlegt bei der Konfig 3, einfach mal den vorderen Lüfter nach hinten packen und die Luft nach hinten raussaugen und den Radiator etwas nach vorne zu positionieren und vorne dann nur einen Filter anbringen da für den Lüfter kein platz mehr ist.

Ich habe aber Angst das im Gehäuße eine zuwarme Luft herrscht und der obere Radiator nur 'Warme Luft bekommt, das mindert leider Kühlung... aber dann frage ich mich woher soll die Wärme denn kommen ?? Mainboard?? RAM ??


mfg


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Positionierung der Luftströme mit Radiatoren*

Das normale Primo?
Oder die Little Devil, vor allem das V8. CL und LD sind weit oberhalb der Qualität von Phanteks und Co

Im Übrigen:
Elite: 270 x 750 x 615 mm
SM8: 286 x 654 x 675 mm
LD8: 220 x 720 x 650

Das Elite ist auch klobig, vor allem extrem hoch 

Bei der Radifläche ist die Abluft der Radiatoren, je nach Hardware, nicht besonders warm und fast zu vernachlässigen.


----------

